# wishbone trouble



## Rico Williams (May 18, 2010)

Ok I got a 64 Impala with 10' cylinder's up front and 16' on the rear. I was having a prblem with the rear end coming out the driver's side when i raised the car. Everyone i talked to said get a wishbone to stop the problem. Ok so the new wish bone is in. I have never put one on before, but i had a friend help me do the welding. We just kind of held it up where we thought it should be and just eye balled everything. How creusel is it to have everything excat center on the rear end and the frame rails? Before i put the wishbone on i could roll the car 1 tap from the bottom almost on the mat. Now i can't hardly drive the car cause it's got hella vibration coming from the rear end and you have to have it at the perfect height just to drive or make all kind of sounds and rattles real bad. Everyone else i know that has wishbone says they can roll all the way down or racked out and still be fine. So what the hell did i do wrong. The car racks out super high like almost 6 ft to the trunk lid and i can pause it either side 30' in the front. The bushings in the trailing arms are pretty shot. Does this affect the wishbone?If anyone has any advice i would greatly appreciate it. Or even a video or instructions on how to intall a wishbone on a 64 Chevy would be really helpful. I'm just trying to learn the ropes and get my ride rolling right!!!


Thanks to Everyone for there time
"Keep em low"

Rico


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

your rear end is probably tilting back too far when the car is laid, you can disconnect the wishbone from the rear & roll it in a bit the reduce the angel... but you'll loose height


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

you gotta keep in mind that your U-joints can only tilt so far & your slip yoke can only close so far.


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=541462


----------



## rivi666 (Jan 16, 2009)

Fuck lock up height, this is about lowriding, not 4x4ing, or donking. 
With every mod, there is always gonna be a give and take. 10's and 16's are little over kill. I know some guys like to lock up all silly, but is it really worth the lowsy ride?
When you welded up your new wishbone set up, I can almost bet the deed to the house that you didn't check your pinon "angle", before cutting, after cutting, as you tack welded, after you tack welded, as you finish welding, and after you finish welding. Most pinon agles range between 3-4 degrees to 7-8, 5 degrees being the happy medium. Whenever I rearrange my the geometry on any of my cars or trucks, I start by leveling the frame 0'ed to the floor. From there, I check the deck angle at the carb's plane(base), then check the angle of the tailshaft on the trans. The angle of the tailshaft is relevent to the angle of the rear pinon, unless you have a 2 piece driveshaft. Considering that you have a 1 piece driveshaft, the tailshaft should read something around 5degrees acute from 90(the shaft will point downward in layman's terms), therefore the pinon angle on the axle should be 5degrees obtuse from 90(upward, towards the floor of car). 
Check this and redo what you have to. If you are unable to perform this type of fabrication, seek experienced help, because a 64 is too nice of a car to fuck up with trial and error.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

There absolutely no reason on gods green earth to run anything taller than a 8 inch in the front. Your whole problem with the wishbone was thinking just welding the frame mounts without Tati g placement is where u 1st messed up. I hope u got the axle mount centered correctly and I don't mean on the center of the pumpkin

what u need to do is lay the car out and Jack the rear up and put he frame on jack stands. Then lift ur rear end back up to the body as if the car was still on the ground. Then adjust the wishbone so that u have a slighly upward facing pinion angle. That way when u start to lift the car the pinion starts to correct itself


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

U also dont want ur frame mounts too far forward or too far backwards.


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rico Williams_@May 19 2010, 04:06 PM~17543220
> *Ok I got a 64 Impala with 10' cylinder's up front and 16' on the rear. I was having a prblem with the rear end coming out the driver's side when i raised the car. Everyone i talked to said get a wishbone to stop the problem. Ok so the new wish bone is in. I have never put one on before, but i had a friend help me do the welding. We just kind of held it up where we thought it should be and just eye balled everything. How creusel is it to have everything excat center on the rear end and the frame rails? Before i put the wishbone on i could roll the car 1 tap from the bottom almost on the mat. Now i can't hardly drive the car cause it's got hella vibration coming from the rear end and you have to have it at the perfect height just to drive or make all kind of sounds and rattles real bad.  Everyone else i know that has wishbone says they can roll all the way down or racked out and still be fine. So what the hell did i do wrong. The car racks out super high like almost 6 ft to the trunk lid and i can pause it either side 30' in the front. The bushings in the trailing arms are pretty shot. Does this affect the wishbone?If anyone has any advice i would greatly appreciate it. Or even a video or instructions on how to intall a wishbone on a 64 Chevy would be really helpful. I'm just trying to learn the ropes and get my ride rolling right!!!
> Thanks to Everyone for there time
> "Keep em low"
> ...




PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FOR US TO HELP YOU!!!!!


----------



## Rico Williams (May 18, 2010)

Here are a few pics of 64


----------



## Rico Williams (May 18, 2010)

Sorry still trying to figure uploading pics..








IMG]http://i49.tinypic.com/23vffqt.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rico Williams_@May 20 2010, 02:46 PM~17551817
> *Here are a few pics of 64
> 
> 
> ...



:0 This dont look right


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

I see that you have a solid carrier bearing so that rules that out as a possible cause of the vibration. So unless you have a bent driveshaft, its got to be your pinion angle... and judging from the size cylinder you said you have, im 100% sure its related to the pinion angle. Most people who make wishbones and y-bones never even take pinion angle into account. None of the flat ones work, period. They need to have a curve in them and the placement of it on the rearend and frame has to be correct too. Some of the flat ones work ok if the mounts are in the right place. They may not show symptoms as severe as what you are having but the flat ones still put alot of stress on the u-joints and carrier bearing, and the slip yoke if you have one. If you are on a budget try to move the mounts to get something you can live with... if you really want to fix it, cut that shit off and throw it in the garbage and find a wishbone that has been properly engineered to maintain a somewhat decent pinion angle when the car is locked or laid. Pitbull Hydraulics makes a very nice one. It was designed by an engineer who builds racecar chassis, and its all chrome-moly steel, 8000lb heim joint, etc. I have 2 of them on cars and know about 10 or 12 more people with one and everybody loves them. You cant mount them in the wrong spot due to the way they are made. Ill find a pic of mine and post it up for you so you can see what I mean.

P.S. Ummm, WTF is up with the bend in your rear cylinder???


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

See... here is the back locked up... i only have 12's in the rear but notice that my pinion angle isnt too severe:



















Here it is laid:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 20 2010, 02:36 PM~17552757
> *See... here is the back locked up... i only have 12's in the rear but notice that my pinion angle isnt too severe:
> 
> 
> ...



Show Off!! :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Here... just found these... this shows it really good!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

did u put solid carrier bearing but no slip yoke, that wont last very long.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nevermind that looks like one of those heavy duty bearings, not a solid one...you dont need slip yoke to run the heavy duty bearings i have one in my 60 and mash freeway and no problems


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rico Williams_@May 20 2010, 11:49 AM~17551842
> *Sorry still trying to figure uploading pics..
> 
> 
> ...


whoa im not trying to down your car. but looks like driver side trailing arm bushings arent even there? that can cause big problems. and honestly man that car doesnt look safe to drive on the highway. i would do like jasonj said and ditch what u got, all the wishbones i have ran have always mounted behind the rear end, (as pictured above) and have a bend to them, to curve over the pumpkin when u lay out........yours mounts flat on top of the rear end......id start over. just my advice.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

heres one i had done...



















down










up













heres another one...





























this one lays out all the way and still driveable on very smooth road...










up










both cars had 12s in the back with the red 1 ton precut springs (not pictured, changed out later but still layed the same)


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

some dont like the powerball idea, but ive never had a problem with the design,,,


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

The length and mounting points of the upper in relation to the length and mounting points of the lowers is what decides your pinion change.

Pinion angle is an entirely misunderstood, mostly ignored issue in lowriding, when we are actually the ones who should be putting the most importance on it of all automotice groups, but people are slowly starting to come around.


----------



## Rico Williams (May 18, 2010)

yeah, I think i got a peice of ^&*% wishbone. Some of the pic's I see are y-bars not wishbones. I really appreciate everyone's feed back you peeps got some nice rides. Yeah the bushings in the trailing arms are shot. I'm replacing them this weekend. I just had a new drive shaft made, and yes I do have a slip yoke in it with the unbreakable carrier bearing. Do you guys think i should buy a y-bar or a wishbone? What can I do to stop the rearend twisting froward when i pause it? Oh yeah i know the driver side cylinder is jacked up. New one's are on the way. Kind of weird it drops back in everytime and lays right down lol

Thanks again to everyone for taking the time to read and reply to the post

Rico


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@May 19 2010, 08:21 PM~17543901
> *your rear end is probably tilting back too far when the car is laid, you can disconnect the wishbone from the rear & roll it in a bit the reduce the angel... but you'll loose height
> *


yea you must have to much angel-damed winged creatures from god will fuck up your ride everytime :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rico Williams_@May 20 2010, 04:41 PM~17554710
> *yeah, I think i got a peice of ^&*% wishbone. Some of the pic's I see are y-bars not wishbones. I really appreciate everyone's feed back you peeps got some nice rides. Yeah the bushings in the trailing arms are shot. I'm replacing them this weekend.  I just had a new drive shaft made, and yes I do have a slip yoke in it with the unbreakable carrier bearing. Do you guys think i should buy a y-bar or a wishbone? What can I do to stop the rearend  twisting froward when i pause it? Oh yeah i know the driver side cylinder is jacked up. New one's are on the way. Kind of weird it drops back in everytime and lays right down lol
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for taking the time to read and reply to the post
> ...


wishbone and y-bone really serve the same purpose. a y-bone is good because it doesnt require much modification. just weld on that other bracket. wish bone u still have to modify the mount and shave off the banana bar mount for a cleaner look. y-bone is a good solution for someone who already has a chrome rear end...


----------



## Rico Williams (May 18, 2010)

Does anyone recommend some where I can get the right wishbone from??


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rico Williams_@May 20 2010, 12:49 PM~17551842
> *Sorry still trying to figure uploading pics..
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone else see the bent cylinder?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

im having some problems with mine any ideas?


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 20 2010, 09:26 PM~17557623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work man! never thought of getting my suspension from tractor supply before.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 20 2010, 10:26 PM~17557623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO.... get your ass outta here! LOL....


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 21 2010, 12:26 AM~17557623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Chingow ok based on the pics looks like you pinon angle is way off i think they mounted the Wishbone in the wrong place and do you have a slip yoke drive shaft cause if your locking up your ride and you dont have a slip yoke it will make your ride vibrate really bad!!!And it looks like you have a bent cylinder i mean super bent i dont know how you can even lay your car down cause with it being bent it is not going to go back in the casing.....


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 20 2010, 11:26 PM~17557623
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you fokker :roflmao:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

i was told u cant run 16s with stock traing arms and his wish bone is in the center of the rear end shouldnt it be offset and those bushing are gone in the trailing arms that might be it


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rico Williams_@May 20 2010, 11:49 AM~17551842
> *Sorry still trying to figure uploading pics..
> 
> 
> ...


your pivot points dont look even. did you even measure anything? and your wishbone looks uneven.


----------



## Rico Williams (May 18, 2010)

OK now I have to ask a real dumb question? I'm going to cut the mount off the pumpkin and rear weld it. To find the center of the rear end, I should just measure from the backing plate of each side and locate the center point right? Then i need to make sure the center of the tail section of the wishbone is on that excat point when I weld the bracket back on???? I figure I will try this first and then do the bushings in the trailing arms. Maybe it will help.

Thanks again for all the help Everyone!!

Rico


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 20 2010, 01:27 PM~17552715
> *I see that you have a solid carrier bearing so that rules that out as a possible cause of the vibration. So unless you have a bent driveshaft, its got to be your pinion angle... and judging from the size cylinder you said you have, im 100% sure its related to the pinion angle. Most people who make wishbones and y-bones never even take pinion angle into account. None of the flat ones work, period. They need to have a curve in them and the placement of it on the rearend and frame has to be correct too. Some of the flat ones work ok if the mounts are in the right place. They may not show symptoms as severe as what you are having but the flat ones still put alot of stress on the u-joints and carrier bearing, and the slip yoke if you have one. If you are on a budget try to move the mounts to get something you can live with... if you really want to fix it, cut that shit off and throw it in the garbage and find a wishbone that has been properly engineered to maintain a somewhat decent pinion angle when the car is locked or laid. Pitbull Hydraulics makes a very nice one. It was designed by an engineer who builds racecar chassis, and its all chrome-moly steel, 8000lb heim joint, etc. I have 2 of them on cars and know about 10 or 12 more people with one and everybody loves them. You cant mount them in the wrong spot due to the way they are made. Ill find a pic of mine and post it up for you so you can see what I mean.
> 
> P.S. Ummm, WTF is up with the bend in your rear cylinder???
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

homie Im runing a Y -bone and it works really good like the previous homie said you dont have to do no major welding just add a bracket and bolt up!!!
















but thats with 12" cylinders tho!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 21 2010, 08:06 PM~17566144
> *i was told u cant run 16s with stock traing arms and his wish bone is in the center of the rear end shouldnt it be offset  and those bushing are gone in the trailing arms that might be it
> *


yes on impala axles the mount for the wishbone is offset to the right side on the axle looking from the back bumper...the center isnt the center of the pumpkin on those axles


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@May 21 2010, 12:02 AM~17557351
> *Anyone else see the bent cylinder?
> *


yes sir


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Looks like one side is welded farther foward than the other side


----------

